# Jurassic Park IV (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Again, I know this might not fall squarely within the realm of a per se "horror" film, but heck, dinosaurs are scary! So, here's some info on a new possible trilogy of flicks.

Joe Johnston (director of the upcoming The Wolf Man), recently spoke about a possible Jurassic Park IV.

"There is going to be a Jurassic Park IV. And it's going to be unlike anything you've seen," Johnston said. "It breaks away from the first three - it's essentially the beginning of the second Jurassic Park trilogy. It's going to be done in a completely different way. That's pretty much all I can tell you."

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13658

So, does this sound like a reboot of the JP franchise? Anyone excited about these new films?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool!! I look forward to hearing more about this. If they do it, I hope it's done well. JP1 is one of my all-time favorite movies, but I wasn't so crazy about 2 or 3. I'm sort of a dinosaur fanatic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Boxoffice spoke to Joe Johnston about several projects, including Jurassic Park IV:

http://boxoffice.com/featured_stories/2010/01/exclusive-captain-america-jp4.php


----------

